# HELP! Just totaled my car. Who should I reach out to?



## maxroyalty1 (Mar 8, 2017)

Hi, I hope all is well. I am looking to gather from advice from my peers as far as what my next move should be in regards to an insurance claim. I just ended up totaling my vehicle due to a snow storm while I had a passenger in the car doing uber. My car skidded off the road and hit a tree, completely totaling the car. What are your recommendations as far as who I should report this accident to? My insurance company or Uber? The police report did not notate that I was doing an uber ride, but the police officer did make a note of the person who was inside my car (just his name, address and phone number) I do not have rideshare endorsement on my personal insurance plan. Who is best to contact and what is the best method for me to go about? If you have any other questions, please let me know. Thank you.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

maxroyalty1 said:


> Hi, I hope all is well. I am looking to gather from advice from my peers as far as what my next move should be in regards to an insurance claim. I just ended up totaling my vehicle due to the slush and ice, while I had a passenger in the car doing uber. My car skidded off the road and hit a tree, completely totaling the car. What are your recommendations as far as who I should report this accident to? My insurance company or Uber? The police report did not notate that I was doing an uber ride, but the police officer did make a note of the person who was inside my car (just his name, address and phone number) I do not have rideshare endorsement on my personal insurance plan. Who is best to contact and what is the best method for me to go about? If you have any other questions, please let me know. Thank you.


If you had a PASSENGER you should have Reported Accident to uber !
RIGHT AWAY !

The passenger has probably reported this Accident before You !

You think Uber Likes being " Blind Sided" by potential Liabilities !?

Uber MUST BE ALERTED IMMEDIATELY CONCERNING ALL ACCIDENTS WHEN A PASSENGER IS ON BOARD !

Minor or Major !
Can YOU AFFORD PASSENGER HOSPITAL BILLS IF HE NEEDS CARE ?

UBER SHOULD HAVE BEEN CONTACTED.

PASSENGER SHOULD HAVE BEEN OFFERED MEDICAL TREATMENT. WITH A SIGNED REJECTION IF HE DID NOT WANT TREATMENT.

IF IT TOTALED YOUR CAR
IT IS A SERIOUS ACCIDENT !

If a passenger is involved it is a serious Accident. Even if it was just a bumper bump.


----------



## theMezz (Sep 29, 2018)

In my opinion your only choice is to report the accident to Uber Insurance.
Since you had a pax - I do not see any other option.
Let us know what happens

The alternative is to report it to your own insurance company and don't mention ride-shareand keep your fingers crossed. Hope they don't ask, because you can't lie exactly. But if you do that its possible they will call the pax.

What does the accident report show as contributing factors?

I assume you are not in NY State


----------



## pilotride (Oct 24, 2016)

Will have to report to Uber.
The passenger probably already did. If not - you still should.
Your personal insurance might drop you if they find out and you didn't have rideshare endorsement. Maybe not, depends on how Uber handles it.
Keep us posted on what happens.


----------



## jerseyboys (Jan 14, 2016)

Contact Uber ASAP. Remember there is a $1000 deductible. 

Your insurance will drop you. Just you know.


----------



## maxroyalty1 (Mar 8, 2017)

jerseyboys said:


> Contact Uber ASAP. Remember there is a $1000 deductible.
> 
> Your insurance will drop you. Just you know.


What happens if I do not contact UBER? and just contact my personal insurance company?


----------



## Mr Met (Feb 8, 2016)

I hope it was at least a surge ride, and that you are ok. The roads were treacherous all day long. Straight ice coating everything. Tonight's gonna look like a nightmare with the rain coming on top of snow and ice. Roads were good earlier today but that was short lived.


----------



## maxroyalty1 (Mar 8, 2017)

theMezz said:


> In my opinion your only choice is to report the accident to Uber Insurance.
> Since you had a pax - I do not see any other option.
> Let us know what happens
> 
> ...


The contributing factors was slush and ice on the road according to the police report. I am in PA state. I am leaning towards reporting it my insurance company not mention ride share. You think that would be best? Thank you for help.


----------



## maxroyalty1 (Mar 8, 2017)

Mr Met said:


> I hope it was at least a surge ride, and that you are ok. The roads were treacherous all day long. Straight ice coating everything. Tonight's gonna look like a nightmare with the rain coming on top of snow and ice. Roads were good earlier today but that was short lived.


Thank you for that. I am ok and it wasn't a surge. This is a lesson learned, don't come out when its snow ice or slush, ever.


Slim Pete said:


> Thanks for driving like a moron in this weather. Hope Uber kicks you out. You deserve it.


I wasn't driving like a moron, I just lost control. It can happen to anyone.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

maxroyalty1 said:


> Hi, I hope all is well. I am looking to gather from advice from my peers as far as what my next move should be in regards to an insurance claim. I just ended up totaling my vehicle due to the slush and ice, while I had a passenger in the car doing uber. My car skidded off the road and hit a tree, completely totaling the car. What are your recommendations as far as who I should report this accident to? My insurance company or Uber? The police report did not notate that I was doing an uber ride, but the police officer did make a note of the person who was inside my car (just his name, address and phone number) I do not have rideshare endorsement on my personal insurance plan. Who is best to contact and what is the best method for me to go about? If you have any other questions, please let me know. Thank you.


You need to report it to uber,

As there was a documented passenger in your car at the time of the accident. If the customer was injured they have up to 3 years to file an insurance claim.. so it might take a while.

By law... your personal insurance usually (in every state i've checked, including as of 5 minutes ago PA) "switches off" the second you accept a ping until you drop the passenger off, the only coverage you had at the time of the accident was what you had through uber.

It's pretty cut and dry... you have to go through uber.

So your out $1,000 for the deductible on uber's insurance.

If you instead choose to file with your personal insurer...

If they ask uber if you were online (and uber actually answers) you go to jail for insurance fraud.


----------



## newell138 (Jan 1, 2016)

Be prepared for the pax to sue you and Uber


----------



## Slim Pete (Nov 21, 2014)

Hey, wait...so there was no surge, and yet you took the risk of driving in the ice and snow. 
Not just that, you chose to drive like it's a beautiful summer day, when in reality there's ice and snow, and skidded, crashed and totaled your car. Oh boy. LOL.
Brings to mind Lepke's way of describing the average Uber driver.


----------



## ibeam23 (Mar 9, 2017)

Slim Pete said:


> Hey, wait...so there was no surge, and yet you took the risk of driving in the ice and snow.
> Not just that, you chose to drive like it's a beautiful summer day, when in reality there's ice and snow, and skidded, crashed and totaled your car. Oh boy. LOL.
> Brings to mind Lepke's way of describing the average Uber driver.


Bingo! Another ant killing surge during bad weather. On days like today I don't leave the couch unless I see big red clouds that last for a long time. Only a sucker drives cheap azz pax in bad weather at base rates.


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

maxroyalty1 said:


> What happens if I do not contact UBER? and just contact my personal insurance company?


You will go to jail for insurance fraud. You insurance company will contact your pax, and he will tell them it was an uber ride. If you tell them anything different, you're screwed.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> You need to report it to uber,
> 
> As there was a documented passenger in your car at the time of the accident. If the customer was injured they have up to 3 years to file an insurance claim.. so it might take a while.
> 
> ...


^^^^^THIS.

You already have enough problems. Don't make things worse.

If you report it to your personal insurance, the most likely outcome is 

they deny your claim because they find out you were driving Uber
they not only deny the claim but they cancel your insurance
and Uber deactivates you for not reporting to them when the pax files an accident claim...which they will.


----------



## mikethedriver (Jan 6, 2019)

Hi Max, sorry this happened to you. I hope you learned your lesson. Some old time drivers would tell you to wait out the snow and hit the road once the snow/slush/sleet ends (maybe later tonight). is not worth going out at all during a storm, no matter how good the money is. I heard stories of drivers making 400-500 on November storm but also heard there were accidents everywhere. Just don't do it! 

As per your insurance. You might get the boot and if the pax sues you have yourself a long road of litigation and a waste of money. I know of a lady who got "hurt" on a minor accident, took the driver to court and was given permanent disability for life and a check to collect for every month in the thousands. She only had actual minor scratches but a damn good lawyer. I hope the pax do not sue you or uber (they will investigate). Best of luck.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

I would contact Uber immediately. Sometimes injuries do not become known until some time after the crash. You can bet your bottom dollar that the passenger will throw you under the bus if their neck / back start hurting. Not to mention the passenger has more than likely already contacted Uber to try and get out of the cost of the ride or at least the delta between what he or she would have had to pay you and the new combined fare the passenger has to pay after getting a new Uber to their final destination. I would be very surprised if Uber does not already know anyways.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

maxroyalty1 said:


> The contributing factors was slush and ice on the road according to the police report. I am in PA state. I am leaning towards reporting it my insurance company not mention ride share. You think that would be best? Thank you for help.


If its a total loss and a relatively expensive payout, bet your bottom dollar they'll find a reason to deny your coverage. Good luck, dont commit insurance fraud.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

maxroyalty1 said:


> The contributing factors was slush and ice on the road according to the police report. I am in PA state. I am leaning towards reporting it my insurance company not mention ride share. You think that would be best? Thank you for help.


Have fun hiring lawyers out of pocket if there is a lawsuit.

YOUR DUTY IS TO REPORT ANY TYPE OF ACCIDENT WITH PASSENGER TO UBER.

I SWEAR.

DRIVERS SHOULD BE TERMINATED FOR NOT REPORTING.

UBER HAS GOT TO BE MADE AWARE OF THIS SITUATION.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Definitely notify Uber! That pax is gonna come up with all kinds of aches and pains in a couple days! Uber has the deep pockets. You will be collateral damage!


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

This should fall under Uber’s insurance.
Did your insurance provider know you was doing rideshare?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Definitely notify Uber! That pax is gonna come up with all kinds of aches and pains in a couple days! Uber has the deep pockets. You will be collateral damage!


And THE POLICE MADE NOTE OF THE PASSENGER.
TOOK DOWN HIS NAME & PHONE NUMBER.

HIS INSURANCE WILL CALL THIS PERSON.

QUIT STALLING AND CALL UBER !


----------



## maxroyalty1 (Mar 8, 2017)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> This should fall under Uber's insurance.


Will they cover collision? Thank you.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

If you have collision on your regular insurance then Uber will cover collision for you. It’s based off the type of insurance that you already have to my understanding.


----------



## maxroyalty1 (Mar 8, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> And THE POLICE MADE NOTE OF THE PASSENGER.
> TOOK DOWN HIS NAME & PHONE NUMBER.
> 
> HIS INSURANCE WILL CALL THIS PERSON.
> ...


Why would the insurance company call this person? Why should I contact uber? Will they cover my collision coverage? Thank you


steveK2016 said:


> If its a total loss and a relatively expensive payout, bet your bottom dollar they'll find a reason to deny your coverage. Good luck, dont commit insurance fraud.


How do you think they will find a reason? The car is a total loss and the payout is probably 20k


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

maxroyalty1 said:


> Why would the insurance company call this person? Why should I contact uber? Will they cover my collision coverage? Thank you
> 
> How do you think they will find a reason? The car is a total loss and the payout is probably 20k


If YOU HAVE COLLISION INSURANCE ON YOUR PERSONAL POLICY.
UBER WILL COVER.
MINUS $1,500.00 deductible.
Bite the bullet.
$1,500.00 is cheaper than Lawyer fees.
Let Uber handle it.
They do it every day.


maxroyalty1 said:


> Why would the insurance company call this person? Why should I contact uber? Will they cover my collision coverage? Thank you
> 
> How do you think they will find a reason? The car is a total loss and the payout is probably 20k


This persons name and number were recorded by police by your own statement in one of the 3 posts you posted here on this matter. Of COURSE YOUR INSURANCE WILL CONTACT THEM.

LET UBER DO THEIR JOB !


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Call Uber, the Pax most likely already reported it.
Call your insurance company next. 
Don't try and game the system you will lose.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

LIABILITY IS THE REASON !

The Reason Uber must address this.

The Reason your insurance will call them.

Your actions regarding this matter seem negligent.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

maxroyalty1 said:


> Why would the insurance company call this person? Why should I contact uber? Will they cover my collision coverage? Thank you
> 
> How do you think they will find a reason? The car is a total loss and the payout is probably 20k


An insurance adjusters job is to save the company money. Their job is to find reasons to deny a claim, in fact, they recieve bonuses if they find legitimate reasons to deny a claim and save their company 20k in damages alone, not to mention possible medical bills. I know if I were a car insurance adjuster, the first thing i would do is see if you were registered to drive for a rideshare company.

Low hanging fruit.

Denied, $2000 bonus check. Have a nice day.

Ubers collision is contingent on you have valid insurance. Again, low hanging fruit to deny coverage? Check to see if they have valid insurance. Your insurance company said "nope" uber says denied and now youre up shit creek without a paddle.

The only one that'll end up on top will be the pax of theyre smart and claim any kind of injury. Uber will settle with them and deactivate you.

Serves you right, thats what you get for committing insurance fraud. Performing commericial activity on a personal policy, knowingly not disclosing an increase of risky activity to the people whose job it is to cover your risky behavior.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

maxroyalty1 said:


> Hi, I hope all is well. I am looking to gather from advice from my peers as far as what my next move should be in regards to an insurance claim. I just ended up totaling my vehicle due to the slush and ice, while I had a passenger in the car doing uber. My car skidded off the road and hit a tree, completely totaling the car. What are your recommendations as far as who I should report this accident to? My insurance company or Uber? The police report did not notate that I was doing an uber ride, but the police officer did make a note of the person who was inside my car (just his name, address and phone number) I do not have rideshare endorsement on my personal insurance plan. Who is best to contact and what is the best method for me to go about? If you have any other questions, please let me know. Thank you.


one of my PERSONAL Insurance policies is in NY state,My Ins co states, if you work for a App co "UBER" and are involved with a accident, you are NOT insured by us, we don't want to know you? check your policy, most people NEVER read there Insurance policy. your leaving yourself WIDE open for problems by doing rideshare with just uber Insurance and not telling your own insurance co you are a app driver. 1st thing call UBER immediately. while your at it, get the name # address of your pax,GL keep us updated,JMO


maxroyalty1 said:


> What happens if I do not contact UBER? and just contact my personal insurance company?


man, did you just start driving for team uber yesterday? Cops involved? Totaled out car? had Pax in car?don't have rideshare Ins? & your thinking of not telling Uber? your kidding right? JMO


----------



## Caspita (Aug 12, 2016)

I smell a troll.. new member hmmmm... he knows this is an hot topic for the forum lol


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Caspita said:


> I smell a troll.. new member hmmmm... he knows this is an hot topic for the forum lol


Is it really a hot topic? if so I don't see why it would be.


----------



## Ra aman (Feb 27, 2017)

maxroyalty1 said:


> Hi, I hope all is well. I am looking to gather from advice from my peers as far as what my next move should be in regards to an insurance claim. I just ended up totaling my vehicle due to the slush and ice, while I had a passenger in the car doing uber. My car skidded off the road and hit a tree, completely totaling the car. What are your recommendations as far as who I should report this accident to? My insurance company or Uber? The police report did not notate that I was doing an uber ride, but the police officer did make a note of the person who was inside my car (just his name, address and phone number) I do not have rideshare endorsement on my personal insurance plan. Who is best to contact and what is the best method for me to go about? If you have any other questions, please let me know. Thank you.


If you don't have ride share insurance, you have to pay for your new car and for whatever you still owe on the totalled car.
Who on his right mind does Uber during a snow storm. It is not surging for the drivers even though passengers complain that Screwber is overcharging them, and even if you have ride share insurance, the deductible is too high.
You are driving entitled people at these rates while risking your life driving on icy roads...dude, contact a psychiatrist.


----------



## NJKing (Dec 4, 2018)

I would never drive during snow unless I have full insurance that covers everything. Driving during the normal condition is hard enough with idiots driving with you and now if you mix those idiots with snow and suv/awd vehicles that doesn't know how to drive in snow?

No thanks, I will be home sipping hot chocolates with my aching back.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

You need to go through uber's insurance. They will give you market value of your car if you have collision on your personal insurance. No worries, no rideshare endorsement needed in period 3. Going directly through your personal insurance is fraudulent.

https://www.uber.com/drive/insurance/


----------



## maxroyalty1 (Mar 8, 2017)

njn said:


> You need to go through uber's insurance. They will give you market value of your car if you have collision on your personal insurance. No worries, no rideshare endorsement needed in period 3. Going directly through your personal insurance is fraudulent.
> 
> https://www.uber.com/drive/insurance/


Thank you for your message
what are the pros of going with state farm instead?


----------



## MikeyDiablo (Jun 16, 2018)

You should probably start applying for new jobs.


----------



## Ra aman (Feb 27, 2017)

If you don't have rideshare insurance, you have to pay for the repairs on your totalled car, continue to make payments on what you still owe on that car and buy another car.
Uber insurance will cover your injuries and your paxhole injuries till an x amount, any money after that will be cover by you.
Uber will deactivate you because they know you crashed the car and they assume it is not safe to be driven. After you perchance another car they will be glad to reactivate you again and continue to profit from you.
Next time inform your insurance...all they do is make a note of it and charge you an x monthly fee, depending on how much your car is worth and how much you still owe to the bank.
For my 2011 Chevy impala ( I bought cash for 3k with 160k miles, now it has 220k miles) they charged me nothing...for my Hyundai Elantra ( I still owe 5k to the bank) they charge me 16 dollars.
Why would you drive in the snow?
...it is not surging, even though passengers will report tomorrow that Screwber was too expensive during the snow... surging for Uber, not the driver.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

You need to go through allsate, uber's nj insurance provider. Or, as other suggested, don't make a claim and buy a used car with your savings.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

maxroyalty1 said:


> Will they cover collision? Thank you.


There's a chance Uber will contact your insurer to verify your collision coverage and in turn your insurer will cancel your policy, allowing Uber to deny collision coverage for this accident. That's been discussed many times here.
If Uber's insurer does cover your damage from this incident, you will have to come up with the $1000.00 deductible. Good luck, and when this is all over and done with, give serious consideration to getting a ride share policy or rider/endorsement.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Ra aman said:


> Uber insurance will cover your injuries


Unless you are paying for additional optional insurance that Uber offers this is not true.


----------



## maxroyalty1 (Mar 8, 2017)

Ra aman said:


> If you don't have rideshare insurance, you have to pay for the repairs on your totalled car, continue to make payments on what you still owe on that car and buy another car.
> Uber insurance will cover your injuries and your paxhole injuries till an x amount, any money after that will be cover by you.
> Uber will deactivate you because they know you crashed the car and they assume it is not safe to be driven. After you perchance another car they will be glad to reactivate you again and continue to profit from you.
> Next time inform your insurance...all they do is make a note of it and charge you an x monthly fee, depending on how much your car is worth and how much you still owe to the bank.
> ...


I didn't report it to anyone yet. trying to decide who best to call to file a claim.


njn said:


> You need to go through allsate, uber's nj insurance provider. Or, as other suggested, don't make a claim and buy a used car with your savings.


what if i go through state farm? what are the pros?


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

maxroyalty1 said:


> I didn't report it to anyone yet. trying to decide who best to call to file a claim.
> 
> what if i go through state farm? what are the pros?


Jail if you commit insurance fraud?


----------



## maxroyalty1 (Mar 8, 2017)

Older Chauffeur said:


> If Uber's insurer does cover your damage from this incident, you will have to come up with the $1000.00 deductible.


so should i just contact my personal insurance company just to be safe you think? and not mention the ride share ride of course? I have to make sure I am covered considering I do not have rider/endorsement. Thank you for kindly in advance for your help.


----------



## Hans GrUber (Apr 23, 2016)

I hope it was a surge trip.


----------



## maxroyalty1 (Mar 8, 2017)

mikethedriver said:


> Hi Max, sorry this happened to you. I hope you learned your lesson. Some old time drivers would tell you to wait out the snow and hit the road once the snow/slush/sleet ends (maybe later tonight). is not worth going out at all during a storm, no matter how good the money is. I heard stories of drivers making 400-500 on November storm but also heard there were accidents everywhere. Just don't do it!
> 
> As per your insurance. You might get the boot and if the pax sues you have yourself a long road of litigation and a waste of money. I know of a lady who got "hurt" on a minor accident, took the driver to court and was given permanent disability for life and a check to collect for every month in the thousands. She only had actual minor scratches but a damn good lawyer. I hope the pax do not sue you or uber (they will investigate). Best of luck.


so what are your thoughts? do you think I should notify uber or state farm? I don't have a rideshare endorsement on my personal insurance and I need to make sure I am covered Thank you.


----------



## Caspita (Aug 12, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> Is it really a hot topic? if so I don't see why it would be.


It's always the same.. next day after any storm there will be a thread about it and 95% of the posts will be half of the drivers going on the other half ripping at each other because of being too stupid going out or being too scare to not make any money lol... so what better way to start the debate that creating a new account and the first thread right away with totaling a car due to snow and ice and then having no clue what to do? .. I say troll


----------



## maxroyalty1 (Mar 8, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> Jail if you commit insurance fraud?


will my personal insurance company cover the damages if I don't mention ride share in the phone call? Thank you


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

maxroyalty1 said:


> total loss and the payout is probably 20k


Save it peeps! This cat's already cashing the check in his mind! Lost cause.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

If you read your policy carefully, you’re likely to find a statement about omission of certain information related to the use of insured vehicles, such as commercial or for hire activities. This can be considered fraud. Also, you may find ride share listed under exclusions or “what is not covered.” My AAA policy has both.
If you report the accident you’ll most likely be asked questions and recorded as you answer. If you lie, again you’re commuting fraud. Not a good situation to put yourself in.
I have not read the TOS, but I believe you’re required to report accidents with pax onboard to Uber. The pax may also report it to Uber.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Assuming the passenger wasnt hurt and dosent make a claim, (even if he was the Uber policy will cover the liability) the question is do you carry “collision” insurance?

I just don’t know whether the Uber policy will cover your car under any circumstances, but I’m almost positive that they won’t cover your car if your personal policy dosent cover “collision”

I only have liability insurance, so if I was involved in a similar accident I would be buying a new car and paying for it myself


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

maxroyalty1 said:


> will my personal insurance company cover the damages if I don't mention ride share in the phone call? Thank you


They will find out whether you tell them or not! You had a passenger in the vehicle who may or may not have damages. The police report has the passengers information. The insurance company will contact the passenger and will find out you were doing ride share. The only thing that you potentially gain from not telling them is a felony insurance fraud charge.


----------



## maxroyalty1 (Mar 8, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> They will find out whether you tell them or not! You had a passenger in the vehicle who may or may not have damages. The police report has the passengers information. The insurance company will contact the passenger and will find out you were doing ride share. The only thing that you potentially gain from not telling them is a felony insurance fraud charge.


makes sense. So do you think Uber will cover my collision for this vehicle? I have collision coverage on my personal insurance. Thank you.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

freeFromUber said:


> You will go to jail for insurance fraud. You insurance company will contact your pax, and he will tell them it was an uber ride. If you tell them anything different, you're screwed.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

maxroyalty1 said:


> makes sense. So do you think Uber will cover my collision for this vehicle? I have collision coverage on my personal insurance. Thank you.


They should, reporting the accident to Uber is your best chance of getting your vehicle collision covered given that you did have collision coverage and did not have a ride share endorsement. Liability to the passenger would be my biggest concern though and again Uber is your best bet on that one.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Caspita said:


> I smell a troll.. new member hmmmm... he knows this is an hot topic for the forum lol


5th or 6th time same posting.
Starting to seem odd.


----------



## maxroyalty1 (Mar 8, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> They should, reporting the accident to Uber is your best chance of getting your vehicle collision covered given that you did have collision coverage and did not have a ride share endorsement. Liability to the passenger would be my biggest concern though and again Uber is your best bet on that one.


thank you for your advice, i need to make sure my car would be covered since its totaled. That is my main concern, thank you so much.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> 5th or 6th time same posting.
> Starting to seem odd.


*STARTING???*


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

jerseyboys said:


> Contact Uber ASAP. Remember there is a $1000 deductible.
> 
> Your insurance will drop you. Just you know.


 they won't drop him if he has a rideshare policy with his personal insurance provider.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

I think u guys fell for the actual Fraud.
Seriously why would anyone, who totaled his car WITH passengers 
first thought be: I’ll think I’ll post on UP.net


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

JimKE said:


> *STARTING???*


I was being " Nice".

I think this guy should be terminated.
And sued.

He has been told the proper actions to take.

Inaction is not on the menu.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> they won't drop him if he has a rideshare policy with his personal insurance provider.


He has already stated that he does not have a rideshare policy.



maxroyalty1 said:


> thank you for your advice, i need to make sure my car would be covered since its totaled. That is my main concern, thank you so much.


I don't think anybody can guarantee that you will be covered. They are just telling you what your best bet is (in their opinion). The problem is that your personal insurance carrier might drop you when Uber contacts them to verify that you have collision coverage, as using your vehicle for commercial purposes is likely a violation of your personal insurance policy. Once your personal insurance carrier drops you, Uber may try to not cover your vehicle since you no longer have insurance coverage (and Uber's collision coverage is an extension of your personal collision coverage). I know that doesn't give you a feeling of confidence (and it shouldn't), but people are trying to tell you that it is your best bet. Just be aware that you may walk away from this entire scenario with no coverage for your vehicle and no personal insurance. It's not a good situation.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> He has already stated that he does not have a rideshare policy.
> 
> I don't think anybody can guarantee that you will be covered. They are just telling you what your best bet is (in their opinion). The problem is that your personal insurance carrier might drop you when Uber contacts them to verify that you have collision coverage, as using your vehicle for commercial purposes is likely a violation of your personal insurance policy. Once your personal insurance carrier drops you, Uber may try to not cover your vehicle since you no longer have insurance coverage (and Uber's collision coverage is an extension of your personal collision coverage). I know that doesn't give you a feeling of confidence (and it shouldn't), but people are trying to tell you that it is your best bet. Just be aware that you may walk away from this entire scenario with no coverage for your vehicle and no personal insurance. It's not a good situation.


No but the pax and His Lawyers have a Day head start on this one.

Great way to sabatoge your Own Position.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> I was being " Nice".
> 
> I think this guy should be terminated.
> And sued.
> ...


I think it goes deeper than that:
*Munchausen syndrome* is a factitious disorder, a mental disorder in which a person repeatedly and deliberately acts as if he has a physical, mental illness or is in distress while only seeking attention.

*Munchausen syndrome* is considered a mental illness because it is associated with severe emotional difficulties.

OP @maxroyalty1 posted in March of 2017: QUOTE
*I quit and reported uber to the ftc*
Whose interested in doing a RICO lawsuit on uber? I have a good attorney that will take the case. We can have a multi person law suit together whose interested. UNQUOTE


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

maxroyalty1 said:


> i need to make sure my car would be covered since its totaled.


I got news for you. Your car will not be covered.

Your were using your car for "business" use while your insurance is only for "personal" use. Thus, your claim with your owner insurance will be deny.

The insurance company will look at the policy report and they will interview your passenger. Insurance companies are not stupid, they hire investors so they don't have to pay claims.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> If you had a PASSENGER you should have Reported Accident to uber !
> RIGHT AWAY !
> 
> The passenger has probably reported this Accident before You !
> ...


Bro... Breathe with me, innnn and ouuuut.
Relax. Let's chill a bit. 
There you go.
Deep breaths...
In through your nose
Out through your mouth...
Calm


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

njn said:


> You need to go through uber's insurance. They will give you market value of your car if you have collision on your personal insurance. No worries, no rideshare endorsement needed in period 3. Going directly through your personal insurance is fraudulent.
> 
> https://www.uber.com/drive/insurance/


Collision in period 3 is contingent on you have personal collision coverage. If his insurance company prohibits the use of rideshare or use of commercial activity on their policy, which i guarantee they do, then he violated his policy term. Now, some companies may have a heart and just deny the coverage but not drop the policy. If yhats the case, uber may have a heart and pay the claim. Notice you are relying on two major corporations having a heart? So while not impossible that this ends in on a good note, there's as much of a possibility that it ends in tragedy.


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

maxroyalty1 said:


> I don't have a rideshare endorsement on my personal insurance and I need to make sure I am covered





maxroyalty1 said:


> i need to make sure my car would be covered since its totaled.


That ship has sailed. You needed to make sure you were covered before getting in an accident. Only thing left to do now is deal with the consequences and stay out of the slammer.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

maxroyalty1 said:


> I didn't report it to anyone yet. trying to decide who best to call to file a claim.
> 
> what if i go through state farm? what are the pros?


Uber deductible $1000
Personal deductible $250-1000, your premium goes up


----------



## Ra aman (Feb 27, 2017)

maxroyalty1 said:


> so should i just contact my personal insurance company just to be safe you think? and not mention the ride share ride of course? I have to make sure I am covered considering I do not have rider/endorsement. Thank you for kindly in advance for your help.


The passenger will contact Uber to collect for his whiplash, Uber will contact your insurance company...it doesn't matter if you contact your insurance company...you don't have taxi insurance with them. They will deny your collision when Uber contact them and they find out about your taxi business, Mr independent contractor. 
You must contact Uber, they cover your medical bills, I am sure you got whiplash...enough money there for another car.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

You did give the cop your waybill, right? That includes your Uber insurance.

If you gave him your personal policy info, you committed insurance fraud.

Good luck.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

maxroyalty1 said:


> Thank you for your message
> what are the pros of going with state farm instead?


There are none.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

I'll bet anbody $100 the pax sues!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> they won't drop him if he has a rideshare policy with his personal insurance provider.


He doesn't.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> There are none.


Nope..
A cot and 3 hots every day for 3-5 years In prison Christian summer camp.

Also there's educational programs and you could be recruited into a Prison gang fraternal order. Also free prison uniforms High quality resort clothing during your sentence stay.












maxroyalty1 said:


> I didn't report it to anyone yet. trying to decide who best to call to file a claim.
> 
> what if i go through state farm? what are the pros?


First off.. you need to contact the customer and tell them they need to file a claim with uber and not your personal insurance. Then you NEED to report the accident to uber.

Then after that you have more options than just filing a claim with your insurer or with uber's insurer.

Filing with your insurance company-
Upside you save the difference between uber's deductible and your deductable,
downside if you get away with it- your insurance premium goes up
Downside if you don't get away with it - you go to jail for insurance fraud

Filing with uber-
Upside- this is the legal thing to do
downside- $1,000 deductible

Paying out of pocket to fix your car
Upside- no insurance increase, no $1,000 deductible
Downside- the damage has to be less than $1,000

Buying a new car and scrapping your wrecked car
Upside- if your car is less than $1,000 your ahead
Downside- your car has to be worth less than $1,000

Those are your only choices, and the upside/downside to each.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

maxroyalty1 said:


> Hi, I hope all is well. I am looking to gather from advice from my peers as far as what my next move should be in regards to an insurance claim. I just ended up totaling my vehicle due to a snow storm while I had a passenger in the car doing uber. My car skidded off the road and hit a tree, completely totaling the car. What are your recommendations as far as who I should report this accident to? My insurance company or Uber? The police report did not notate that I was doing an uber ride, but the police officer did make a note of the person who was inside my car (just his name, address and phone number) I do not have rideshare endorsement on my personal insurance plan. Who is best to contact and what is the best method for me to go about? If you have any other questions, please let me know. Thank you.


Uber is who you contact, your insurance company won't accept any claim, especially if your pax files a claim.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

steveK2016 said:


> An insurance adjusters job is to save the company money. Their job is to find reasons to deny a claim, in fact, they recieve bonuses if they find legitimate reasons to deny a claim and save their company 20k in damages alone, not to mention possible medical bills. I know if I were a car insurance adjuster, the first thing i would do is see if you were registered to drive for a rideshare company.
> 
> Low hanging fruit.
> 
> ...


You speaking a lot of truth about liability but op may have not know they needed a special policy for rideshare. It's stupid but I see a lot of drivers start doing Uber and not even think to call their insurance company.


----------



## Antman69 (Nov 13, 2018)

Crash and Burn for 3 dollars base fare, better hurry up to McDonald's to get a mac job t



tohunt4me said:


> I was being " Nice".
> 
> I think this guy should be terminated.
> And sued.
> ...





maxroyalty1 said:


> thank you for your advice, i need to make sure my car would be covered since its totaled. That is my main concern, thank you so much.


Your main concern should be the pax sueing you, not is my car covered after u destroy it for 3 dollar fare. you seem to be in bubble in Your little ant world.

You car is done and Uber probs not gonna be a happy camper with you.

congrats u saved not paying for ride share coverage, now for your sin of base fare snow, you got to pay the Piper for your ambivalence. Carless and in a money pit probs


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

maxroyalty1 said:


> I do not have rideshare endorsement on my personal insurance plan.


State law in most of the US, any motor vehicle accident with damages over $500 must be reported to state police. You do know that your insurance will cancle on you after this, and will probably not cover any of the damages to your car.


Antman69 said:


> Your main concern should be the pax sueing you,


LOL, yea right, lets sue the uber driver, he's got money..... NOT
They may name you in a suit, but they will be suing uber.


----------



## Antman69 (Nov 13, 2018)

kcdrvr15 said:


> LOL, yea right, lets sue the uber driver, he's got money..... NOT
> They may name you in a suit, but they will be suing uber.


I know but I just generalizing guy is a broken record, he should have thought about all this before the first ride if this happen, he lived in the moment of 3 bucks base fare and all he is worried about is getting new car to do all over again.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> You speaking a lot of truth about liability but op may have not know they needed a special policy for rideshare. It's stupid but I see a lot of drivers start doing Uber and not even think to call their insurance company.


His first post without any prompt from any of us was to declare that he willing did not get a rideshare endorsement. He is knowingly delaying making a claim with either insurance companies knowing the consequences of not having said rideshare endorsement and is actively trying to find a means to justify insurance fraud.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

steveK2016 said:


> His first post without any prompt from any of us was to declare that he willing did not get a rideshare endorsement. He is knowingly delaying making a claim with either insurance companies knowing the consequences of not having said rideshare endorsement and is actively trying to find a means to justify insurance fraud.


He just said he didn't have a rideshare endorsement not that he knowingly didn't have one. It's ignorant as hell but lots of people don't think till fire is under their ass.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> He just said he didn't have a rideshare endorsement not that he knowingly didn't have one. It's ignorant as hell but lots of people don't think till fire is under their ass.


If he knows he doesnt have rideshare endorsement, or what that even is, then he know about the requirement. He knew enough about the requirement of a rideshare endorsement to not contact either insurance company immediately and to inquire about his best option to save himself. Last time I was rear ended, the second the officer gave me the at fault drivers information, I was on the phone with their insurance company to file the claim.


----------



## Antman69 (Nov 13, 2018)

steveK2016 said:


> His first post without any prompt from any of us was to declare that he willing did not get a rideshare endorsement. He is knowingly delaying making a claim with either insurance companies knowing the consequences of not having said rideshare endorsement and is actively trying to find a means to justify insurance fraud.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

steveK2016 said:


> If he knows he doesnt have rideshare endorsement, or what that even is, then he know about the requirement. He knew enough about the requirement of a rideshare endorsement to not contact either insurance company immediately and to inquire about his best option to save himself. Last time I was rear ended, the second the officer gave me the at fault drivers information, I was on the phone with their insurance company to file the claim.


You got me there, I would immediately call police and insurance in any serious accident too.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Rideshare endorsement is only needed for period 1, online waiting. Uber's Allstate is the carrier when there is a pax in the car.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Since there was a pax involved I'd definitely report it to Uber.

I hope this acts as a wake up call to the rest of us to not do rideshare without the proper insurance coverage.


----------



## aspacepig (Jul 17, 2017)

I've just checked the wording of my personal insurance rideshare endorsement.

It covers me while the app is on, while I am waiting for a ping. IT DOES NOT COVER ME while I am on the way to a trip once I have accepted a ping or while there is a passenger in my car.

It clearly states that once I have accepted a trip or have a paying passenger in the car, my personal insurance no longer applies, and that the TNC (Uber or Lyft) carries the insurance.

It would seem then that not having a rideshare endorsement is irrelevant as you had a pax in the car.

Like others, I suggest contacting Uber ASAP.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

It probably just me but I love it when someone try to cheat the system by penny pinching on essential and required coverage thinking they can save that penny only to realize that their penny pinching ways backfires like this.

Lying to Uber that he has appropriate car insurance when he doesn't and lying to the insurance company that he is using the car privately when his not. All in full knowledge that his committing insurance fraud already and have no care factor about committing more insurance fraud. OP needs to be put into jail. I just love karma in action  I can hear the police sirens.

Hopefully the rider sues the OP for every single pennies he has and Uber deactivate this driver asap.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

maxroyalty1 said:


> *HELP! Just totaled my car. Who should I reach out to?*


Thanks for reaching out.... We take your concerns very seriously, and we invest enormous amounts of money ensuring our valued driver partners are kept informed of Über's policies and community guidelines, and our transparent, explicit and unambiguous approach in the delivery of those processes to our dedicated front line partners is the envy of the corporate world.

All procedures and protocols have been created and crafted, with you, the driver partner as the ultimate beneficiary. You are the engine room, the heart and soul, the absolute core of the business and we are constantly striving to not only meet, but to exceed your expectations.

However....unfortunately on this occasion, due to privacy constraints we are unable to address this issue.

Again, thanks for reaching out and thanks for keeping your city on the move.

.


----------



## maxroyalty1 (Mar 8, 2017)

aspacepig said:


> I've just checked the wording of my personal insurance rideshare endorsement.
> 
> It covers me while the app is on, while I am waiting for a ping. IT DOES NOT COVER ME while I am on the way to a trip once I have accepted a ping or while there is a passenger in my car.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for your advice and feedback. This is great news and I will contact uber to process my claim. I just want to be covered for this loss


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

maxroyalty1 said:


> What happens if I do not contact UBER? and just contact my personal insurance company?


Uber automatically takes over if u had pax in ur vehicle. Do not contact ur insurance company.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

maxroyalty1 said:


> Thank you so much for your advice and feedback. This is great news and I will contact uber to process my claim. I just want to be covered for this loss


Please come back and let us know how you make out with Uber and the insurance companies involved.



aspacepig said:


> It would seem then that not having a rideshare endorsement is irrelevant as you had a pax in the car.


I've read posts from others who say that their ride share endorsements protect them from having their personal insurance cancelled for commercial activities. Thus their collision coverage would meet Uber's requirement, even though the personal policy issuer would have no liability with a pax onboard.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Listen to experience. Pax in the car report to Uber without a doubt. If you don’t your a very foolish person who will pay a high price for bad judgement


----------



## Antman69 (Nov 13, 2018)

maxroyalty1 said:


> Thank you so much for your advice and feedback. This is great news and I will contact uber to process my claim. I just want to be covered for this loss


Hope the tree u hit is okay


----------



## Uberbrent (Mar 22, 2016)

OK...OP - what insurance (along with license and registration) did you present to the police that investigated the accident? Did you present the Uber insurance from the waybill or did you present your personal policy? If you presented your personal policy then you have an issue that is going to blow up in your face.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

maxroyalty1 said:


> Hi, I hope all is well. I am looking to gather from advice from my peers as far as what my next move should be in regards to an insurance claim. I just ended up totaling my vehicle due to a snow storm while I had a passenger in the car doing uber. My car skidded off the road and hit a tree, completely totaling the car. What are your recommendations as far as who I should report this accident to? My insurance company or Uber? The police report did not notate that I was doing an uber ride, but the police officer did make a note of the person who was inside my car (just his name, address and phone number) I do not have rideshare endorsement on my personal insurance plan. Who is best to contact and what is the best method for me to go about? If you have any other questions, please let me know. Thank you.


1st thing your insurance company will do is to ask you " at the time of accident, where you driving for U/l"
Best policy is to tell the truth


----------



## Antman69 (Nov 13, 2018)

this isn't the Oprah show of non business insurance. You get car, you get car, everyone on this forum gets a car.

If someone breaks in your house and you're renting let's say and takes all your stuff and you don't have the correct renter's insurance should you get your stuff replaced, no.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

aspacepig said:


> I've just checked the wording of my personal insurance rideshare endorsement.
> 
> It covers me while the app is on, while I am waiting for a ping. IT DOES NOT COVER ME while I am on the way to a trip once I have accepted a ping or while there is a passenger in my car.
> 
> ...


The difference is your policy allows you to do rideshare. His does not. By not disclosing a high risk behavior to a company that loses money when your risky behavior causes damages, he is violating his policy. Having rideshare endorsement isnt just about the policy coverage, its actually to make sure you are within compliance with your policy so you arent denied coverage.


----------



## 1995flyingspur (Aug 18, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> Jail if you commit insurance fraud?


It's as if OP isn't reading any of the responses...I just don't get it!! WAKE UP AND READ WHAT OTHERS ARE WRITING TO YOU!


----------



## Antman69 (Nov 13, 2018)

1995flyingspur said:


> It's as if OP isn't reading any of the responses...I just don't get it!! WAKE UP AND READ WHAT OTHERS ARE WRITING TO YOU!


Here what going to happen, so first thing you come on forum like ask questions try to play dumb, He just gonna build a throne of lies and think he getting a equal car in the amount of the totaled one. If the cop asked for insurance he probs gave him the one in his gloves box and not the way Bill cause ANT knowledge. So he finally reports this to Uber after asking us telling him various things of what to do long after passanger did and the police report made. Uber probs be like why did u do this etc. and not contacted us immediately. Pax will probably say they have some sort of pain from accident to swing to get a sweet check, and your insurance company finds out cause you gave the cop his personal insurance not under ride share. When let in the heat of the moment all he is thinking about is own coverage to get a sweet check to get a another car/somehow fix old one and not what lead him to this issue in the first place.

even if he is the world's best Bs-er

You'll probably get dropped off insurance or a high premium or both
Uber probs suspend maybe depending on how this all went down
And you became carless for base fare.

But than again he only reads what he wants to see to a dream he will be fine and have e a sweet new car waiting to get back out there lubering to keep the food on the table.

I'm just surprised he didn't ask if he could add ride share insurance to his personal insurance a day after the accident like a boss.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

While you have a passenger, you are in Phase III (third of three phases for insurance), at which point you are under Uber's insurance policy. 

Some have said that your insurance company will drop you. Not the case if you have rideshare insurance like you should, usually a few bucks a month. This is in Uber's fine print. You have it, right? 

Good luck!


----------



## Antman69 (Nov 13, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> While you have a passenger, you are in Phase III (third of three phases for insurance), at which point you are under Uber's insurance policy.
> 
> Some have said that your insurance company will drop you. Not the case if you have rideshare insurance like you should, usually a few bucks a month. This is in Uber's fine print. You have it, right?
> 
> Good luck!


He don't have ride share insurance 95% sure, he up s+++ cheek without a paddle but a dream of full coverage of his vehicle; which is why he came to ask us peasents to tell him everything gonna be peachy and he gonna get a sweet Hummer H2 cause that how lying to insurance works right?


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

at this point just make a claim to your personal carrier.
i want to see the follow up post afterwards to see how deep of shit you are in.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Antman69 said:


> He don't have ride share insurance 95% sure, he up s+++ cheek without a paddle but a dream of full coverage of his vehicle; which is why he came to ask us peasents to tell him everything gonna be peachy and he gonna get a sweet Hummer H2 cause that how lying to insurance works right?


Well, he's under Uber's policy since he had passengers. He may have an insurance rider, you never know. I do and you also do, right?

Phase I and II are usually where drivers get into trouble.
I don't understand the pessimistic posts on stuff like this. I've been through it, I'm fine.


----------



## cangold (Mar 18, 2018)

maxroyalty1 said:


> Thank you for your message
> what are the pros of going with state farm instead?


I don't get or understand you.
Everyone is saying contact uber asap & you keep asking about your insurance.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

cangold said:


> I don't get or understand you.
> Everyone is saying contact uber asap & you keep asking about your insurance.


Agreed. Contact them immediately.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

I have never seen a thread with so many insurance experts all gathered together in such a short time!
Bravo!!


----------



## Antman69 (Nov 13, 2018)

cangold said:


> I don't get or understand you.
> Everyone is saying contact uber asap & you keep asking about your insurance.


He just wants 20k for a new car when he probs aint getting nothing. From what he said on page 2 of this thread somewhere


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Who is John Galt? said:


> I have never seen a thread with so many insurance experts all gathered together in such a short time!
> Bravo!!


Welp, I've been through it. Lost a car while transporting a passenger.


----------



## Antman69 (Nov 13, 2018)

I hope if they give u anything that they give you 1999 Dodge neon for your bad choices


----------



## polar2017 (Jul 1, 2017)

Is slush an actual word or a frozen drink at 7 Eleven.


----------



## Antman69 (Nov 13, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Welp, I've been through it. Lost a car while transporting a passenger.


How much did u get 20k? I don't want the exact amount but that's what he thinks he's going to get. That sucks but I'm glad u handled it well from what it seems.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

maxroyalty1 said:


> The contributing factors was slush and ice on the road according to the police report. I am in PA state. I am leaning towards reporting it my insurance company not mention ride share. You think that would be best? Thank you for help.


That would be fraud. don't be stupid.


----------



## Antman69 (Nov 13, 2018)

polar2017 said:


> Is slush an actual word or a frozen drink at 7 Eleven.


Both its drink and the other one leads you into tree or ditch


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Antman69 said:


> How much did u get 20k? I don't want the exact amount but that's what he thinks he's going to get


More than half what I paid for the car new, high mileage. The other driver's insurance covered it.

Point is that under Phase III, we're under Uber's insurance and he needs to report it to them and file a claim. The chips will fall where they will then.


----------



## Antman69 (Nov 13, 2018)

DexNex said:


> That would be fraud. don't be stupid.


Are orange jumpsuits are all the rage right now and 20k insurance fraud checks?


----------



## polar2017 (Jul 1, 2017)

I would not be overly concerned.
Report it to Uber. NJ is hard to get money for auto accidents unless you are severely impacted with injury.
Tossing around insurance fraud is hilarious.

Amazing how Lyft encourages drivers to go out in snow. At some point a driver will sue lyft due to the mass text about driving pox & getting in a serious accident.


----------



## Antman69 (Nov 13, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> More than half what I paid for the car new, high mileage. The other driver's insurance covered it.
> 
> Point is that under Phase III, we're under Uber's insurance and he needs to report it to them and file a claim. The chips will fall where they will then.


Yes but read what he's saying he wants to report it to his own insurance and try to collect and cover it all up that he was doing rideshare he's not supposed to.

This is just becominga big contradiction but I'm glad it worked out for you.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Antman69 said:


> Yes but read what he's saying he wants to report it to his own insurance and try to collect and cover it all up that he was doing rideshare he's not supposed to.
> 
> This is just becominga big contradiction but I'm glad it worked out for you.


Ah yeah, that's a no go.


----------



## polar2017 (Jul 1, 2017)

I would not even report it to your insurance company unless Uber tries to lube job you.
If your insurance company contacts you, inform that you understood the rule that Uber covered you for ride share
Worst outcome you get dropped by your primary auto insurance company.


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

Why is this even a question? Report to Uber if you haven’t done so. The kicker in this is you had a passenger. The police report has his name and number. Your insurance will get a copy of that report and may almost certainly reach out to that person, who will likely tell them the truth. At best they will drop you and not cover your loss. At worse they will come after you for fraud. 

Now let’s take it further. Passenger reports to Uber he was in an accident with you and now has neck and back pain. Now Uber knows and they will deactivate you permanently and also not pay your damages. Uber doesn’t like finding out from a passenger that you were involved in an accident.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

jerseyboys said:


> Contact Uber ASAP. Remember there is a $1000 deductible.
> 
> Your insurance will drop you. Just you know.


Please don't give out inaccurate information. The only insurer that cries when an accident happens while driving for rideshare is Geico.

You don't even know who his insurance company is.


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

Older Chauffeur said:


> There's a chance Uber will contact your insurer to verify your collision coverage and in turn your insurer will cancel your policy, allowing Uber to deny collision coverage for this accident. That's been discussed many times here.
> If Uber's insurer does cover your damage from this incident, you will have to come up with the $1000.00 deductible. Good luck, and when this is all over and done with, give serious consideration to getting a ride share policy or rider/endorsement.


He doesn't "have to come up with the $1000 deductible" if he car is totaled. They will just deduct that from the amount he is paid for the wreck.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> If you had a PASSENGER you should have Reported Accident to uber !
> RIGHT AWAY !
> 
> The passenger has probably reported this Accident before You !
> ...


Why are you yelling?


maxroyalty1 said:


> I wasn't driving like a moron, I just lost control. It can happen to anyone.


It doesn't happen to anyone, it happens to people who do not respect mother nature and don't have a lot of experience in the snow. Typically it's changing lanes and your ass end comes out and you fish tail. I hope all goes well, I don't think you deserve to be kicked like the other person said, let us know the outcome please.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

If this is not a troll post, and if Uber does not deactivate him permanently for being in an accident, they will probably deactivate him permanently for not reporting the accident right away.

Even if this is a troll post it is some good knowledge for anyone that drives and is involved in an accident.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

maxroyalty1 said:


> what if i go through state farm? what are the pros?


I couldn't wade through 4 more pages of idiocy so sorry if someone already said this:

*JESUS H. CHRIST!!! THERE ARE NO PROS TO GOING THROUGH YOUR INSURANCE!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

There is no scenario where not calling Uber's insurance is the right move. You pay for it, you might as well use it.

If you go through State Farm you will be getting ****ed like a Kardashian in a locker room.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

freeFromUber said:


> He doesn't "have to come up with the $1000 deductible" if he car is totaled. They will just deduct that from the amount he is paid for the wreck.


If indeed the car is totaled. Based on his posts, he is the only one saying it's totaled. We don't know the value of the car or the extent of damage. If the OP has given any particulars on his car or the damage I missed it in all his repeated questions about insurance. You are absolutely correct if the adjuster(s) considers it a total wreck.

I looked at my car after tangling with a semi double trailer and thought it would be totaled, but even with 20k miles and 18 months old, the value on a plug-in Prius was high enough that well over $20,000 in damage it was fixable.


----------



## Antman69 (Nov 13, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Please don't give out inaccurate information. The only insurer that cries when an accident happens while driving for rideshare is Geico.
> 
> You don't even know who his insurance company is.


It's Allstate from his vagueness

Go deliver pizzas maxroyality cause your mind is an enigma. thinking this could happen to anyone yes it can, but just your first idea of going to the forum baffles me.

, you took a risk and you failed when should have been in control in the first place I'm sure you were going more fast than recommended in the snow conditions, probs downhill too you destoried your car (in your mind, you never explained the damage to forum you came crawling into in the first place) and damaged a tree and paxs for $3 fare should be happy you hit a tree and not a person's house or another car or an a red light and t-boned someone.

But I guess you got to get that bread

800 rides in 2017 and out there doing ant stuff like that, "crashing" your 20K Toyota Camry with leather seats Base fair. Look at change in your tone from 2017 to today.


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

You may as well call Uber and your insurance company and get it all out in the open now. The insurance companies share info and they will know if there are any claims filed. So, you risk fraud charges from yours if you try to hide that you had a pax and uber won't cover it if you try to hide from them. You're insurance is not going to cover the pax and if the pax files a lawsuit you are really screwed.

Tell Uber (I can't believe you have taken this long) and take the lumps now and be done with it. Good luck as I think you are going to lose your shirt (at the very least).


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

Uber Critical response team, one call does it all. You are covered because you have a passenger in the car. There will be a $1000 deductible, but the lawsuit the passenger will bring will be covered as long as it's under $1M


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Antman69 said:


> It's Allstate from his vagueness


In post 42 the OP asks about the pros of going through State Farm... not that is going to make any difference


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

New2This said:


> you will be getting @@@@ed like a Kardashian in a locker room.


LMAO I learned a new catch phrase!:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> LMAO I learned a new catch phrase!:roflmao::roflmao:


Here's another one:

When we have Meetups we Shuffle. We pass the pings around the table like a drunk sorority girl gets passed around at Cowboys training camp


----------



## AnointedOne (Apr 11, 2018)

maxroyalty1 said:


> Hi, I hope all is well. I am looking to gather from advice from my peers as far as what my next move should be in regards to an insurance claim. I just ended up totaling my vehicle due to a snow storm while I had a passenger in the car doing uber. My car skidded off the road and hit a tree, completely totaling the car. What are your recommendations as far as who I should report this accident to? My insurance company or Uber? The police report did not notate that I was doing an uber ride, but the police officer did make a note of the person who was inside my car (just his name, address and phone number) I do not have rideshare endorsement on my personal insurance plan. Who is best to contact and what is the best method for me to go about? If you have any other questions, please let me know. Thank you.


I got rear ended at 70 mph couple of months ago while doing Uber. I had two passengers at the time of the accident. It was a hit and run, had no dash cam and no police report. I only had passengers as witnesses. I reported to Uber and their insurance company which is now Progressive reached out to me within 10 days after reporting the accident. Progressive claim adjuster told me since it was not my fault, therefore I will not be charged $1000 deductible. 
However I was told that they will not be covering my car rental charges as its not in Uber's insurance coverage. My car was declared totaled in two weeks and in third week Progressive sent out a check to my car finance company.
Your case is a bit different than mine, but I hope everything goes well for you. Good luck!


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

You really only have one choice, because Insurance companies have access to databases that tell them who drives Rideshare. They will ask you if you were on a trip at time of accident. Say 'no' and you are committing insurance fraud, a felony in most states. Contact Uber immediately and report the accident. Then, cancel your personal insurance, since you did not have the Ridedhare coverage, before they cancel you. Then get new personal insurance.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

maxroyalty1 said:


> Hi, I hope all is well. I am looking to gather from advice from my peers as far as what my next move should be in regards to an insurance claim. I just ended up totaling my vehicle due to a snow storm while I had a passenger in the car doing uber. My car skidded off the road and hit a tree, completely totaling the car. What are your recommendations as far as who I should report this accident to? My insurance company or Uber? The police report did not notate that I was doing an uber ride, but the police officer did make a note of the person who was inside my car (just his name, address and phone number) I do not have rideshare endorsement on my personal insurance plan. Who is best to contact and what is the best method for me to go about? If you have any other questions, please let me know. Thank you.


I hope you and your passenger are okay.


----------



## AnointedOne (Apr 11, 2018)

I would strongly advise NOT TO GET YOUR INSURANCE COMPANY INVOLVED unless you have ride share coverage on your insurance policy. If your insurance company finds out you were doing uber on your personal insurance without rideshare/commercial insurance, Its more likely that they will get rid of you. Report the accident to Uber ASAP. Uber and their insurance company will get passenger's statement and will deal with it. Please also invest in a good dash cam to avoid these type hassles in the future. Good luck!


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

AnointedOne said:


> I got rear ended at 70 mph couple of months ago while doing Uber. I had two passengers at the time of the accident. It was a hit and run, had no dash cam and no police report. I only had passengers as witnesses. I reported to Uber and their insurance company which is now Progressive reached out to me within 10 days after reporting the accident. Progressive claim adjuster told me since it was not my fault, therefore I will not be charged $1000 deductible.
> However I was told that they will not be covering my car rental charges as its not in Uber's insurance coverage. My car was declared totaled in two weeks and in third week Progressive sent out a check to my car finance company.
> Your case is a bit different than mine, but I hope everything goes well for you. Good luck!


Thank you for a real world report. What state are you in? Did you have a rideshare endorsement?


----------



## AnointedOne (Apr 11, 2018)

goneubering said:


> I hope you and your passenger are okay.


Yeh luckily we were all unscratched. Thanks


----------



## wuber88 (Dec 6, 2018)

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> they won't drop him if he has a rideshare policy with his personal insurance provider.


Does anyone here carry a rideshare policy? I wonder how much it costs in general. With this additional cost, I am debating whether it is a worthy endeavor to do Uber on the side at all.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

wuber88 said:


> Does anyone here carry a rideshare policy? I wonder how much it costs in general. With this additional cost, I am debating whether it is a worthy endeavor to do Uber on the side at all.


 Mine cost me $260 per year paid $130 every six months. In my opinion well worth it. I am in Florida have Progressive as my carrier.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

wuber88 said:


> Does anyone here carry a rideshare policy? I wonder how much it costs in general. With this additional cost, I am debating whether it is a worthy endeavor to do Uber on the side at all.


You are crazy not to have it. Mine is $8 per month with Mercury. All it does is Officially let your insurance company know you are driving Rideshare. And covers driver in Phase 1 (waiting for Trip).


----------



## PlayLoud (Jan 11, 2019)

wuber88 said:


> Does anyone here carry a rideshare policy? I wonder how much it costs in general. With this additional cost, I am debating whether it is a worthy endeavor to do Uber on the side at all.


I was with AAA of Texas. They don't offer a rideshare policy, so I switched to Progressive. Not only did I get better coverage (higher limits), and added Rideshare, but my premiums actually went DOWN. I don't know how much the Rideshare portion is.
Mine covers Phase 1 (waiting for trip), and I agree with UberLaLa. You'd be crazy not to have it. Not having the proper insurance can ruin you if something happens.


----------



## wuber88 (Dec 6, 2018)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> Just be aware that you may walk away from this entire scenario with no coverage for your vehicle and no personal insurance. It's not a good situation.


Wow! This is scary!! My so-called driver training session lasted no more than 10 min. And nothing like insurance is mentioned. Uber is really sounding more and more like a scam to me now. I have been doing Uber on the side since Dec, and I had terrible experience with their "the best" customer support. Now this scary insurance story. I think I will hang my boots.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

wuber88 said:


> Wow! This is scary!! My so-called driver training session lasted no more than 10 min. And nothing like insurance is mentioned. Uber is really sounding more and more like a scam to me now. I have been doing Uber on the side since Dec, and I had terrible experience with their "the best" customer support. Now this scary insurance story. I think I will hang my boots.


Then you probably do not want to hear about Lyft's $2,500 deductible.


----------



## PlayLoud (Jan 11, 2019)

wuber88 said:


> Wow! This is scary!! My so-called driver training session lasted no more than 10 min. And nothing like insurance is mentioned. Uber is really sounding more and more like a scam to me now. I have been doing Uber on the side since Dec, and I had terrible experience with their "the best" customer support. Now this scary insurance story. I think I will hang my boots.


I haven't read the whole thread, so I might have missed some details. But I don't think the insurance part of Uber is a scam. It's just that they don't tell you that you really need to check with your personal insurance company. It's easy enough to add Rideshare insurance to your existing policy if your provider allows it. If they don't, you just need to switch to a carrier that does. I ended up switching because of this and it SAVED me money. Now I am covered for personal driving AND Phase 1 under my personal insurance, and Phase 2&3 under Uber's insurance. And of course, my new insurance company knows I drive rideshare, and I won't be denied/kicked off for doing so.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

mikethedriver said:


> I know of a lady who got "hurt" on a minor accident, took the driver to court and was given permanent disability for life and a check to collect for every month in the thousands. She only had actual minor scratches but a damn good lawyer. I hope the pax do not sue you or uber (they will investigate). Best of luck.


Where did this happen? I dont think its possible for a court to order the injured party receives a check monthly for the remainder of her life, what would happen if the defendant died or the insurance company filed bankruptcy? If the lady had a good lawyer like you say she would have received all of her money up front. Also, if she only had minor injuries she wouldn't receive a large settlement. Unless she had doctors lie and make a false report. Seems like someone is stretching the truth.


----------



## wuber88 (Dec 6, 2018)

UberLaLa said:


> You are crazy not to have it. Mine is $8 per month with Mercury. All it does is Officially let your insurance company know you are driving Rideshare. And covers driver in Phase 1 (waiting for Trip).


Well. I have no idea this thing ridershare coverage exists, let alone required. The Uber "training session" covered none of this. 
Well, I'm with Mercury also. So I will definitely add it, if I still decide to do Uber. 
Q: if it only covers phase 1, "waiting for trip" and NOT when you have a Pax, what difference does it make? 
I need to read Uber's insurance policy in detail or if someone with experience is kind enough to summarize it here? I have liability and collision on my car. When does the Uber insurance kick in and what coverage and deductible (on liability and collision) does it have?


----------



## PlayLoud (Jan 11, 2019)

wuber88 said:


> Well. I have no idea this thing ridershare coverage exists, let alone required. The Uber "training session" covered none of this.
> Well, I'm with Mercury also. So I will definitely add it, if I still decide to do Uber.
> Q: if it only covers phase 1, "waiting for trip" and NOT when you have a Pax, what difference does it make?
> I need to read Uber's insurance policy in detail or if someone with experience is kind enough to summarize it here? I have liability and collision on my car. When does the Uber insurance kick in and what coverage and deductible (on liability and collision) does it have?


Uber's insurance policy during Phase 1 is pretty bad. Very limited liability. No collision. etc.


> Coverage Limits vary by state, but are at least:
> 
> $50,000 per person/$100,000 per accident for bodily injury
> $25,000 per accident for property damage



This is quite low. This means that while you are "online" (waiting for a ping), you are not very well covered. This is why it's better to have Rideshare insurance that covers you during Phase 1. Because it (can be) MUCH better than what Uber offers. Also important, is that you have your insurance company's blessing. They understand you're doing rideshare, and won't kick you off or deny a claim because they found out you were violating their agreement.
Uber's Phase 2/3 insurance is much better...



> *1. Third party liability coverage*
> This insurance covers your liability for damages to any third party such as another driver, pedestrian, or property in case of an accident when you're at fault. Coverage limits vary by state, but are at least $1,000,000 per accident.
> 
> *2. Uninsured or underinsured motorist bodily injury coverage*
> ...


If you can eat the deductible, these are much higher limits, and you are fairly well protected should something bad happen.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

wuber88 said:


> Well. I have no idea this thing ridershare coverage exists, let alone required. The Uber "training session" covered none of this.
> Well, I'm with Mercury also. So I will definitely add it, if I still decide to do Uber.
> Q: if it only covers phase 1, "waiting for trip" and NOT when you have a Pax, what difference does it make?
> I need to read Uber's insurance policy in detail or if someone with experience is kind enough to summarize it here? I have liability and collision on my car. When does the Uber insurance kick in and what coverage and deductible (on liability and collision) does it have?


Perhaps this will help- scroll down and select your state:
https://www.uber.com/newsroom/certificates-insurance-u-s-ridesharing/


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

wuber88 said:


> Does anyone here carry a rideshare policy? I wonder how much it costs in general. With this additional cost, I am debating whether it is a worthy endeavor to do Uber on the side at all.


Yes. I do. Many do.
Mine is built in into the policy so I don't have a direct quote to show for the rideshare rider portion.
Here's a discussion on costs and prices: https://uberpeople.net/threads/how-much-is-your-rideshare-insurance-poll-more.299992/


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

wuber88 said:


> Does anyone here carry a rideshare policy? I wonder how much it costs in general. With this additional cost, I am debating whether it is a worthy endeavor to do Uber on the side at all.


Mine was about $15 per month more for Allstate but they trhew in some rental and gap coverage and the like. Yes, it is worth it as there are times that your standard policy won't cover and uber's won't cover. I think it is phase 2. There was a link to an article a month or so ago where a driver in Michigan fell in this hole and had zero coverage for a fairly new SUV. It was totalled IMS.


----------



## Chocoholic (Aug 7, 2018)

AND, there's another thing to consider. Allstate also provides deductible assistance coverage. Simply put, they'll cover the difference between whatever your personal insurance deductible is (say, $500), and the Uber $1000 or Lyft $2500. Also, I strongly recommend a personal umbrella policy to cover everything above your regular policy limits and whatever coverage you want, say around $1M or $2M. Nobody sues for $50k anymore. Million dollar coverage can buy some good legal representation!


----------



## wuber88 (Dec 6, 2018)

CarpeNoctem said:


> Yes, it is worth it as there are times that your standard policy won't cover and uber's won't cover. I think it is phase 2.


From what I have read on this thread so far, I believe it's phase 1: app turned on and waiting for pings. Your own insurance won't cover this period and Uber coverage has very high deductible.
However, since there is no pax in your car, how do the insurance know you are in this so-called phase 1 to begin with, unless you tell them?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

wuber88 said:


> Does anyone here carry a rideshare policy? I wonder how much it costs in general. With this additional cost, I am debating whether it is a worthy endeavor to do Uber on the side at all.


Mine is in TX. About another $15 a month for 2 cars, 2 drivers.


----------



## Antman69 (Nov 13, 2018)

wuber88 said:


> Wow! This is scary!! My so-called driver training session lasted no more than 10 min. And nothing like insurance is mentioned. Uber is really sounding more and more like a scam to me now. I have been doing Uber on the side since Dec, and I had terrible experience with their "the best" customer support. Now this scary insurance story. I think I will hang my boots.


Driving training....this job honestly ain't worth it it was good when u were one of the first few now we are easily replaceable that is it. they got u fresh blood, probably to replace 2 drivers with more to follow. I never training been out there learning on my own getting lubed up.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

*



HELP! Just totaled my car. Who should I reach out to?

Click to expand...

*Car totalled while doing rideshare? I'd try reaching out to Jesus.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

I can't believe people are still posting to this troll thread! SMH.


----------



## wuber88 (Dec 6, 2018)

PlayLoud said:


> Uber's insurance policy during Phase 1 is pretty bad. Very limited liability. No collision. etc.
> 
> This is quite low. This means that while you are "online" (waiting for a ping), you are not very well covered. This is why it's better to have Rideshare insurance that covers you during Phase 1. Because it (can be) MUCH better than what Uber offers. Also important, is that you have your insurance company's blessing. They understand you're doing rideshare, and won't kick you off or deny a claim because they found out you were violating their agreement.
> Uber's Phase 2/3 insurance is much better...
> ...





UberLaLa said:


> You are crazy not to have it. Mine is $8 per month with Mercury. All it does is Officially let your insurance company know you are driving Rideshare. And covers driver in Phase 1 (waiting for Trip).


Just called my Mercury Ins rep. Got a quote for $85/yr or $7/mo. Asked her to add that to my insurance. I'm good now.


----------



## Antman69 (Nov 13, 2018)

wuber88 said:


> Just called my Mercury Ins rep. Got a quote for $85/yr or $7/mo. Asked her to add that to my insurance. I'm good now.


Well u doing better than op already


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> His first post without any prompt from any of us was to declare that he willing did not get a rideshare endorsement. He is knowingly delaying making a claim with either insurance companies knowing the consequences of not having said rideshare endorsement and is actively trying to find a means to justify insurance fraud.


But he had to show the responding cop insurance info. If he gave his personal info, it's fraud.

He knew what he was supposed to do. If he didn't, he had no business being in the business of driving people around.


----------



## DONALDTRUMPSHAIR (Dec 28, 2017)

ibeam23 said:


> Bingo! Another ant killing surge during bad weather. On days like today I don't leave the couch unless I see big red clouds that last for a long time. Only a sucker drives cheap azz pax in bad weather at base rates.


How exactly are passengers being cheap here? Oh wait, it's just the boring let whining Uber driver.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

wuber88 said:


> From what I have read on this thread so far, I believe it's phase 1: app turned on and waiting for pings. Your own insurance won't cover this period and Uber coverage has very high deductible.
> However, since there is no pax in your car, how do the insurance know you are in this so-called phase 1 to begin with, unless you tell them?


Maybe because there is an electronic record of your time with the app on waiting for pings?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

wuber88 said:


> Does anyone here carry a rideshare policy? I wonder how much it costs in general. With this additional cost, I am debating whether it is a worthy endeavor to do Uber on the side at all.


Yes, monthly went up by $10 I believe.


wuber88 said:


> Wow! This is scary!! My so-called driver training session lasted no more than 10 min. And nothing like insurance is mentioned. Uber is really sounding more and more like a scam to me now. I have been doing Uber on the side since Dec, and I had terrible experience with their "the best" customer support. Now this scary insurance story. I think I will hang my boots.


Uber is clear what they cover. Drivers are just lazy or illiterate and don't actually pay attention to legal documents that they agree to when performing a contracted service. Let me ask you: have you actually read the entire Terms of Service? I bet i know your answer. Is it Ubers fault you were too lazy to actual read the contract you were agreeing to?



PlayLoud said:


> I haven't read the whole thread, so I might have missed some details. But I don't think the insurance part of Uber is a scam. It's just that they don't tell you that you really need to check with your personal insurance company. It's easy enough to add Rideshare insurance to your existing policy if your provider allows it. If they don't, you just need to switch to a carrier that does. I ended up switching because of this and it SAVED me money. Now I am covered for personal driving AND Phase 1 under my personal insurance, and Phase 2&3 under Uber's insurance. And of course, my new insurance company knows I drive rideshare, and I won't be denied/kicked off for doing so.


They have to tell an adult to check with their insurance company when the object they pay to protect is going to be over used in a riskier manner? Whaaaaaat?!

Does uber need to tell drivers when to wipe their own butt too? Do they need Uber to hold their hands to cross the street?

I learned early how insurance works. Just paying a bill on a policy is useless if you dont know what exactly is covered. When the level of risk increases, its probably a good idea to check with the risk insurance provider to make sure you are still covered.

I didnt realize adults didn't know this already...


wuber88 said:


> Well. I have no idea this thing ridershare coverage exists, let alone required. The Uber "training session" covered none of this.
> Well, I'm with Mercury also. So I will definitely add it, if I still decide to do Uber.
> Q: if it only covers phase 1, "waiting for trip" and NOT when you have a Pax, what difference does it make?
> I need to read Uber's insurance policy in detail or if someone with experience is kind enough to summarize it here? I have liability and collision on my car. When does the Uber insurance kick in and what coverage and deductible (on liability and collision) does it have?


Do you also need a lesson on how to put fuel in you car?


wuber88 said:


> From what I have read on this thread so far, I believe it's phase 1: app turned on and waiting for pings. Your own insurance won't cover this period and Uber coverage has very high deductible.
> However, since there is no pax in your car, how do the insurance know you are in this so-called phase 1 to begin with, unless you tell them?


Uber knows if you were online and if the insurance company calls and ask, guarantee Uber will rat you out without hehesitation.


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

You screwed up big time treating insurance as a joke. Always buy the maximum coverage you can afford, and never ever lie to your insurance company.

I didn't read the whole thread but I'm pretty sure you are already finished. You said the police report mentions Uber, that will torpedo you with your insurance company. They will find out everything based on that eventually, guaranteed. Regardless of what you report to who.

2nd problem, regardless of anything else they can check your credit for employment records. And if they see Uber on there you are again finished.

They will retroactively cancel your policy and deny all your claims if they ever find out about this.

The only snowballs' chance in hell you have is to report to Uber only and pray that somehow your insurance company doesn't find out, but I don't like your odds.


----------



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

maxroyalty1 said:


> What happens if I do not contact UBER? and just contact my personal insurance company?


Why would you not call ubers insurance? If you contact yours and lie you are committing insurance fraud which can carry heavy fines and jail time, not to mention your car not getting fixed.


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

maxroyalty1 said:


> Hi, I hope all is well. I am looking to gather from advice from my peers as far as what my next move should be in regards to an insurance claim. I just ended up totaling my vehicle due to a snow storm while I had a passenger in the car doing uber. My car skidded off the road and hit a tree, completely totaling the car. What are your recommendations as far as who I should report this accident to? My insurance company or Uber? The police report did not notate that I was doing an uber ride, but the police officer did make a note of the person who was inside my car (just his name, address and phone number) I do not have rideshare endorsement on my personal insurance plan. Who is best to contact and what is the best method for me to go about? If you have any other questions, please let me know. Thank you.


Jesus.


----------



## ibeam23 (Mar 9, 2017)

DONALDTRUMPSHAIR said:


> How exactly are passengers being cheap here? Oh wait, it's just the boring let whining Uber driver.


Trolls get eaten alive here.


----------



## AnointedOne (Apr 11, 2018)

wuber88 said:


> Does anyone here carry a rideshare policy? I wonder how much it costs in general. With this additional cost, I am debating whether it is a worthy endeavor to do Uber on the side at all.


There is not a massive difference. I guess I pay $10-$15 (not sure) more for 2 cars and 2 drivers per month for ride share coverage, which is well worth it.



FLKeys said:


> Thank you for a real world report. What state are you in? Did you have a rideshare endorsement?


Texas. I did not have rideshare coverage, but now I do after learning my lesson hard way.


----------



## mikethedriver (Jan 6, 2019)

Bbonez said:


> Where did this happen? I dont think its possible for a court to order the injured party receives a check monthly for the remainder of her life, what would happen if the defendant died or the insurance company filed bankruptcy? If the lady had a good lawyer like you say she would have received all of her money up front. Also, if she only had minor injuries she wouldn't receive a large settlement. Unless she had doctors lie and make a false report. Seems like someone is stretching the truth.


The lady claimed "disability and unable to work" she received a large lump sum and according to her, she receives a check. This can be possibly a disability check from SS. As per lying in court, things can be exaggerated and if you have a good lawyer a case can be built around it.


----------



## xgamrgeekx (Dec 1, 2018)

First thing I did when I learned about rideshare insurance (through this forum site) was call the insurance company I was through at the time.
"You have rideshare coverage?"
"No"
"So if I'm in an accident with a passenger?"
"DON'T CALL US"
"See ya." Dial another number. "Hey, you carry rideshare coverage?"
"Yep."
"Sign me up."
It actually dropped my rates from $144/month to $72 + $20 for renter's insurance.
Don't skimp out on protection. That's like going to a hooker without a rubber, you're asking to get @@@@ed in more ways than one.


----------



## Ardery (May 26, 2017)

theMezz said:


> In my opinion your only choice is to report the accident to Uber Insurance.
> Since you had a pax - I do not see any other option.
> Let us know what happens
> 
> ...


they'll know he was doing uber.
they will retrieve the police report, see the other person's name, and reach out to him. it'll come out.


----------



## EaglesFan (Mar 10, 2015)

Uber. It's possible your personal insurance will drop you if they don't allow uber but they have no responsibility to cover this accident only uber does. And if you report it to your personal insurance and don't tell them you were ubering you're committing insurance fraud.


----------



## El Jefe de Hialeah (Jun 11, 2018)

I don't see a state listed for where you are located but if you are from Miami, accidents, your fault of not, are typically a cash windfall. Glass is usually half full in Miami, must be the sunshine...


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

Please forgive me for what I'm about to say and I do not mean it in any offensive manner. I say it with full respect and deep sympathy for your situation:
Give up ride-sharing business all together, you're in the wrong business but you may excel in other sectors and I'm sure you have other skills to make money. You made 4 grave mistakes which would pronounce you unfit for this line of work:
1-You didn't inform Uber while you had time to write this post!
2-You went out driving in a very dangerous weather conditions. The most experienced professional drivers would drive only in an emergency situation but not for a barely minimum wage hauling pax job. Also you put yourself and your pax in serious life-threatening danger.
3- You didn't inform your personal insurance that you're using your vehicle for ride-share driving. Not that they would pay a dime as Uber is the primary insurer. As mentioned by other members, they may drop you if they find out you had this accident. Talk to your agent, NOT the underwriter, he or she may be able to help you not to get cancelled with a stain on your record as you have the right to cancel your personal insurance at anytime before they get the news. The accident will probably be on your DMV record. 
4-You didn't familiarize yourself with Uber's emergency procedures which is the very first chapter a driver needs to read and know the basics by heart. 

Again, in sorry for your trouble and my somewhat harsh words. But in all seriousness, be honest to yourself and think again before you go back to the ride-sharing business. I hope everything works out for you and you come out with minimum losses. I sincerely do wish the best for you.


----------



## DONALDTRUMPSHAIR (Dec 28, 2017)

ibeam23 said:


> Trolls get eaten alive here.


Hate driving for Uber so much? Quit. Be a man and stop whining like a child.


----------



## cangold (Mar 18, 2018)

Looks like the troll hasn’t been here in a couple of days.


----------



## jafi_112 (Nov 30, 2014)

maxroyalty1 said:


> What happens if I do not contact UBER? and just contact my personal insurance company?


Nothing. Your personal insurance will not cover phase 3. It sounds like you might be worried about being deactivated. You need to contact Uber and tell them that you were driving too fast for the road conditions. They will pay for your car and keep you to recoup their losses.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

^^^^:laugh::laugh:


----------



## PaxiCab (Feb 14, 2019)

This was clearly a troll post but if I must entertain you need to find a new anthill, asap


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

PaxiCab said:


> This was clearly a troll post but if I must entertain you need to find a new anthill, asap


If it is a troll post it is a valuable troll post because those taking the time to read it should now have a much better understanding of the insurance side and risks while doing rideshare.


----------



## PaxiCab (Feb 14, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> If it is a troll post it is a valuable troll post because those taking the time to read it should now have a much better understanding of the insurance side and risks while doing rideshare.


 That is true, can't argue with you there


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

DONALDTRUMPSHAIR said:


> Hate driving for Uber so much? Quit. Be a man and stop whining like a child.


Burn Corporate !

Like a Real Man !

Scatter the Ashes to the Four Winds !


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

El Jefe de Hialeah said:


> I don't see a state listed for where you are located but if you are from Miami, accidents, your fault of not, are typically a cash windfall. Glass is usually half full in Miami, must be the sunshine...


Guy said snow caused the accident and I dont think its snowing anywhere in Florida right now, polar vortex or not.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

OP is apparently in Philadelphia. :wink:


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Older Chauffeur said:


> OP is apparently in Philadelphia. :wink:


And hasn't been seen here since about 8 hours after his OP. Maybe he is busy still trying to digest all the info given here and trying to figure out who to call... :biggrin:


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

He probably just called his personal insurance.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> I think u guys fell for the actual Fraud.
> Seriously why would anyone, who totaled his car WITH passengers
> first thought be: I'll think I'll post on UP.net


If passengers still conscious
Their first collective action is wipe blood from their eyes
And inform Uber HQ through the App

They are certainly not going to take direction from the uber driver who just crashed his car

Lots of money in them there hills for the taking.
Move to Beverly.
Hills that's is.
Swimmin' Pools, Movie Stars,






Team @Rakos is represented


----------



## LAbDog65 (Nov 29, 2016)

As other stated, you should definitely report to Uber. If you only notify your insurance company, you are throwing the dice on a few things. Pax may have already reported to Uber. If your insurance company contacts pax, they might say it was an Uber ride. Your insurance might start asking questions and you will only dig a deeper hole if you lie.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

here what happens if you dont report it and customer says nothing..ins does investion..summons ubers ride logs..finds out you were on a uber trip..wont pay claim as they will say uber should.....this is what happens if you dont have proper ins..if you report it so late..uber will drop you. thier is no reason why you should not have reported it to uber...what if guys gets day late whiplash


----------

